# Uber urges Brownback to veto bill upping its insurance costs.



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Uber urges Brownback to veto bill upping its insurance costs*
*http://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/Uber-urges-Brownback-to-veto-bill-upping-its-6180070.php*


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

arto71 said:


> *Uber urges Brownback to veto bill upping its insurance costs*
> *http://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/Uber-urges-Brownback-to-veto-bill-upping-its-6180070.php*


Insurance companies make money hand over fist. Everyone knows that commercial insurance is way overpriced. But they are like rotten trial lawyers. They want more and more cash, yet they produce nothing.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Insurance companies make money hand over fist. Everyone knows that commercial insurance is way overpriced. But they are like rotten trial lawyers. They want more and more cash, yet they produce nothing.


 spoken like a true uberite


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Lidman said:


> spoken like a true uberite


Well finally we can agree on something!


----------

